# Review of the bmw M6.



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

:arrow:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You ARE an idiot. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Well, i was gonna put that at the end, but again, Its a misnomer.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds awesome. What you think to the SMG 'box?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

a


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> You ARE an idiot. :lol:


He dosen't seem to bite like he did last time :wink:

Nice car though


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You ARE an idiot. :lol:
> ...


No, I think his brain mellowed last time he got shot.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

jampott said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


2002?

I see this bollox for what it is now........................... took it far too personally last time.
And its been good company while i've been laid up.

And thanks, prefer it to the Aston, which, i think will be the one to go when i get the R8.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Nah, you're cool in the end. 

Surprising that the AM would turn out to be the runt of the litter.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds awesome. What you think to the SMG 'box?
> ...


Yep M-DCT or something like that. Not driven an M5 or 6, but the SMGII on the M3 was pretty good, so I would imagine it's good fun. Out of interest, how thirsty has it been today?

Will your R8 be a manual or (I think?) R-tronic?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Im a firm supporter of manual boxes, then again........oh fkin choices, choices!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That brings back memories  .

Try a few Launch Controls when you get time & your head will depart your neck as it's sooooo brutal (great fun though).

The M-Button is fun & fully programmable in i-drive which itself becomes intuative after a while. I'm guessing you've got Voice Control?? Assuming you have, it's by far the easiest way to control i-drive, as some of the functions you need often can take a good few clicks of the pie.

Also, make sure you have the most recent Software (think it's CIP 30 odd now). Check M5/6 Board for more details. If you're car is a 2005 it could have fairly old software & some of the updates added good functionality to i-drive etc.

Most of all enjoy th car & watch that tail in damp/wet conditions. Switching traction off is not advised unless you're an awesome driver, very good at drifiting or suicidal :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Just not got anything to it but looks Tim, and believe me, im more surprised than anyone.
> If you asked me 12 months go would i ever drive a bmw i would've laughed, but unless you try these things, you'll never know.
> Hoping the R8 is all i;m hoping too.


Same here on the BM front i was not a huge fan of the 6/M6 still i saw one in the flesh, really like the new M3..... possible next car


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> That brings back memories  .
> 
> Try a few Launch Controls when you get time & your head will depart your neck as it's sooooo brutal (great fun though).
> 
> ...


It was given all recent updates prior to sale, i insisted on it.
I 've just given the manual a read through,and will be setting personal settings to day at some point.
I'll try launch when the rain stops, hence the reason i've not taken any photos and posted them yet, truly biblical rain here this morning.

I am more than pleased with the ipod connector being fully functional and this more than makes up for shitty bluetooth support for the better phones out there.

I do agree with some of the reviews that the 7th gear isnt really needed, but then again if you live in Germany and your regularly doing 160 mph to the office and back maybe tha statement is wrong.

I bet you still miss your M5 then?

Leg.

The smg gear box is as equally engaging as a manual, moreso in the fact you can set it up to your personal taste.
I'm using the paddle box at the moment, something i got used to with my dsg, and you very soon get used to it.

YES, its thirsty, around town very.
However, lots of driving around town, then the countryside, then back to the Gower on the far side of Swansea on Just under 3/4 of a tank, (about Â£70 a tank of fuel.

Thats not too bad, thats about a third again on what my r32 was drinking.

R tronic on the r8.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > That brings back memories  .
> ...


You'll pi$$ yourself laughing when you do launches. The 1st couple you may crap yourself as it's that brutal you're convinced something must have broken, but once you realise all is well it's the best fun.

Range is one thing i found hideous as 150 miles from a full tank starts to hurt & the M5/6 really should have a bigger fuel tank.

I only ever used Paddle Shift for the SMG & that being in mode 3 for the 1st couple of miles when cold then straight up to 5. SMG 6 was saved for special occasions as it's night & day different to SMG 5.

I really don't miss the M5 that much as the ability to apply full power in all conditions is something i can do in the RS4 but i never did with the M5, be that my reluctance & the obvious traction decrease with just RWD. I do miss some of the toys in the M5, but only the gadget ones that were nice to have but rarely used, plus the Logic7 Sound System in the M5 was a little better than the RS4's Bose. Apart from that i'm very happy.

The M6 is marginally better on the road than the M5 with it's lower drag factor & lighter weight, those helping traction slightly which is were the M5 was tricky most of the time. For a high powered RWD car, the M5/6 are very good, but you need to be a braver man than me to fully exploit the car's performance in all but the best road conditions.

That said, you'll love it as i loved my M5. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I read in Autocar that the M3 will get a new 'DSG' box in March 08 so I could add it to my spec if I wanted.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's as if the AMV8 dematerialised - no review, no photos, nothing. The Linn stereo alone merits an owner review.

Cmon, phots and review please.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> It's not as understated as the M5


Don't agree with that. Alot more understated. M5 you can see the difference with a normal 5. M6 is only stands out cuz of the rims and maybe side grilles. Came last out of 911 C4S, Vantage Prodrive, & R8, but hey!!!!

With that house and the rest of your entourage of cars.......

"AM I BOVERED?" !!!!

Good on ya!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

garyc said:


> It's as if the AMV8 dematerialised - no review, no photos, nothing. The Linn stereo alone merits an owner review.
> 
> Cmon, phots and review please.


I've spent 2 days with the car, and currently its being borrowed by my brother in Leeds. Decided to lend it to him while i was in plaster, so, was in no rush to get it back.

Unfortunately, ive never taken any pics of the amv8, but i'm expecting it back this weekend, and as ive said im previous posts, i'll review it then.

As for the M6 being less understared than the m5, unless you have them both in the same proximity its hard to see what i mean.

Normally the givaway with the m5 is nowadays everyone is having the rear windows tinted, and if i see that i glance to see if the M badges are around.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I've spent 2 days with the car, and currently its being borrowed by my brother in Leeds. Decided to lend it to him while i was in plaster, so, was in no rush to get it back


That's weird - I just saw a guy donutting a Vantage round Soldiers Field at Roundhay Park this lunchtime laughing like a maniac and shouting something that sounded like "Stick your M6 up your arse"

Could be just a coincidence though :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

jam said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent 2 days with the car, and currently its being borrowed by my brother in Leeds. Decided to lend it to him while i was in plaster, so, was in no rush to get it back
> ...


Ah, are kid, got to love him.
Was he shouting "i'm gonna die"?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Yep - that's him! I suggest you ring Millgarth and get him bailed out


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

:arrow:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > It's as if the AMV8 dematerialised - no review, no photos, nothing. The Linn stereo alone merits an owner review.
> ...


TBH, i think the M6 is a tad easier to spot with it's unique wheels, as the M5 has basically the same wheel design as the older E60 M-Sports. The real tell-tale on the M5 from a distance (most E60's have the darker rear windows) is the M5 has no front Fog lamps :? & the M-Sports do.

The oddity is the optional wheels now for the M5 are the M6 wheel so that may stir things up 

Far more 5's on the road than 6's however so the M6 defo comes across a tad more exclusive. 8)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Cool, is that the same as the M3 will get?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

I believe so. 
I thought a few of you would be interested in seeing that full onscreen ipod connectivity is possible.
Music in the car is too important for car companys to keep ignoring ipod connection, especially in high end cars.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I believe so.
> I thought a few of you would be interested in seeing that full onscreen ipod connectivity is possible.
> Music in the car is too important for car companys to keep ignoring ipod connection, especially in high end cars.


Yup, it does, just found the german configurator and had a play.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN - I may have missed this from other posts but how come you own so many expensive cars? I think most people see one expensive car as an worthy indulgence but to have 3 or 4 seems just financially reckless. Or is it just me? :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> DUO3 NAN - I may have missed this from other posts but how come you own so many expensive cars?


Probably because he wants to - and he can. Simple as that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

raven said:


> DUO3 NAN - I may have missed this from other posts but how come you own so many expensive cars? I think most people see one expensive car as an worthy indulgence but to have 3 or 4 seems just financially reckless. Or is it just me? :?


Could be just you.
Dont worry, i'm not gonna be on the streets tomorrow.

Luckily i'm in a position where i can have thses cars, there fore i do.

Financially reckless? Nah.

What else should i spend my money on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

jam said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN - I may have missed this from other posts but how come you own so many expensive cars?
> ...


Thanks james.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN - I may have missed this from other posts but how come you own so many expensive cars? I think most people see one expensive car as an worthy indulgence but to have 3 or 4 seems just financially reckless. Or is it just me? :?
> ...


Well in that case, good for you. I'm very jealous! Have you thought about joining one of those clubs where you can drive a Zonda etc for the weekend?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

raven said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


Why be jealous? That takes effort Raven.

I thought about it, decided to own a collection of usable sports cars of my own.
Made sense to me. And at the end of the day i dont have to return them.

I've driven the zonda, and trust me when i say this, a, its not comfortable unless your a rake, b, it looks like a toy from the outside and c, you couldnt drive it along half the roads in the uk without damaging it.

Powerful luxury yes, but like most hypercars, needs a hyperworld to drive them in.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Don't forget the Single CD Slot on the dash can take MP3 CD's (not the autochanger however).

Not sure what quality you've set your iPOD at but as most people go for volume rather than quality, burning an MP3 CD could give you about 150 of your favourite tracks in CD quality.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Don't forget the Single CD Slot on the dash can take MP3 CD's (not the autochanger however).
> 
> Not sure what quality you've set your iPOD at but as most people go for volume rather than quality, burning an MP3 CD could give you about 150 of your favourite tracks in CD quality.


I've been messing about with that this evening. 
I have my ipod set at its highest bitrate, but can still deffo sound the difference between that and cd.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mozes, stop the crap abouth i-pod or cd-slot's

We want pictures ! 

And not from you're garage, but from the M6 on the track, the only place where he belongs :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Mozes, stop the crap abouth i-pod or cd-slot's
> 
> We want pictures !
> 
> And not from you're garage, but from the M6 on the track, the only place where he belongs :wink:


Luckily i live in Wales now, which means every country road is a track.
Posting pics at some point over the weekend.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> ...i live in Wales now, which means every country road is a track...


Jammy b'stard, I'm so (so!) jealous, if I told you about my drive to Yeadon today you'd kill yourself laughing (even with the shortcut through Calverley!) :lol: and the way back down Kirkstall Rd :roll: 'kin hell the least said the better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > ...i live in Wales now, which means every country road is a track...
> ...


Is it quicker through Calverly Mike?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Is it quicker through Calverly Mike?


Lol no unfortunately it wasn't a bit, but at least I know another way that I never knew previously so cheers anyway.

To imagine - I work in construction and have different sites to visit, so today I drove from Yeadon (just next to Morrisons/Town Hall) to Beeston (about 500 yds up from Elland Rd) and it took me an hour, left Yeadon at 12:00, traffic is just a joke in Leeds. Stick to Wales.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > ...i live in Wales now, which means every country road is a track...
> ...


'Lucky' to live in Wales? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

garyc said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


"Unlucky" to live in Bristol.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

hmm, here i am, sitting with a nice glass of wine, looking for those nice pic's from your M6, or Aston Martin....

Again nothing to see :? :roll:

Maybe next week... ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Rebel said:


> hmm, here i am, sitting with a nice glass of wine, looking for those nice pic's from your M6, or Aston Martin....
> 
> Again nothing to see :? :roll:
> 
> Maybe next week... ?


Maybe not. Of course, i dont own any of these cars, and i;m certainly not going to post pics just for you. As you may have also noticed, ive removed my post from this thread.

HOwever, you obviously quickly forgot i posted pics of my m6, although it was parked in my garage.

What i find untimately sad is why you want to see pics of my cars at all?

Just to pick holes in one because it has white leather.

Or maybe my aston will be the wrong grey?

or maybe my touareg will be the wrong black?

Worse still, is you seem to covet your sad sack of a car over all others? Fuck knows why?

Now, fuck off and bore someone else with your inabilty to comprehend what i previously wrote.

I post when i post, not when some sad sack johnny foreigner trys to goad me into it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

a


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You posted pictures because some sad sack johnny foreigner goaded you into it... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jampott said:


> You posted pictures because some sad sack johnny foreigner goaded you into it... :lol:


\I know. ffs. :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You posted pictures because some sad sack johnny foreigner goaded you into it... :lol:
> ...


Did you know that your M6 looks like an igloo inside?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

maybe we can see them all together and a photo of your shoulder strapped up :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Yeah, it truly is that cool. :wink: 
saying that, another 30k for black leather would ve been silly when i can have this done for 2k


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


You'll have sold it again in a fortnight, so I wouldn't bother. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Decided to keep this one.
Oh, by the way, new evo mag is out, r8 review up against porsche, amv8 prodrive and m6
Looking good fella.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Spent a lot of time in Igloos have you Jam?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jonah said:


> maybe we can see them all together and a photo of your shoulder strapped up :wink:


I dont think he would understand mate.
Obviously prefers taking photos of his 4 pot ornament than driving it.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You posted pictures because some sad sack johnny foreigner goaded you into it... :lol:
> ...


 :lol: never mind.

How's the V6 for hauling the Touareg, is it adequate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


More than. thats one of the pics i sent to Tim when he was looking for his 4x4.
He's obvioulsy settled for better.
I use it for towing my horsebox and jetbike.
Not bad for that, and im getting 30 plus on a motorway run.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


I'd have cheerfully settled for a Toe Rag or XC90, or even a Disco 3 but those ideas were vetoed, and as its going to end up the "family" car... :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

He realy did go for it.... ROFL !!! I thought Leg was a dumb englishman, but you're realy the dumbest :lol:

Good night Amigo :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Looks the dogs tim, kinda jealous.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


If you buy one, get yellow. Then we can recreate the GT3RS photos. 1 yellow RRS, 1 black one, 1 yellow R8, 1 black one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I cant have one on the grounds that i dont deal drugs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guess I gotta get used to that.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> ...More than. thats one of the pics i sent to Tim when he was looking for his 4x4.
> He's obvioulsy settled for better.
> I use it for towing my horsebox and jetbike.
> Not bad for that, and im getting 30 plus on a motorway run...


Good. Suppose you got a bit of choice if you want to go for a thrash down the country roads.

I suppose that jampott's RRS makes you think that anything with less than 450lb ft is too slow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > ...More than. thats one of the pics i sent to Tim when he was looking for his 4x4.
> ...


Itll do.
At least i wont be asked to sell people banned substances everytime im getting into it.
That said, i'm still jealous.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


You have an AMV8, so fuck off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


No i dont. Not until i've posted pics of it i haven't according to dutch law.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


 [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> He realy did go for it.... ROFL !!! I thought Leg was a dumb englishman, but you're realy the dumbest :lol: Good night Amigo :wink:


Capital E on English man if you dont mind. Insult the man, not the country.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > He realy did go for it.... ROFL !!! I thought Leg was a dumb englishman, but you're realy the dumbest :lol: Good night Amigo :wink:
> ...


I think he's had enough E for one night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Rebel said:


> He realy did go for it.... ROFL !!! I thought Leg was a dumb englishman, but you're realy the dumbest :lol:
> 
> Good night Amigo :wink:


For a nation whos claim to fame is a boy who stuck his thumb in a **** thinking his entire country would drown i figure dumb is a national past time for you lot.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > He realy did go for it.... ROFL !!! I thought Leg was a dumb englishman, but you're realy the dumbest :lol:
> ...


Mind you, I did that once, she was f*cking livid and her girlfriend was none too happy either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh well, on the good news front i've recently read that with the recent advents of global warming sea levels are rising at a faster rate than previously thought.

Within a shorter time period than previously thought the U.K. could lose large swathes of East Anglia.
However, countries like Holland could dissapear altogether.

Personally i like to call that Win Win.

BEst you get your finger out Rebel.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

DUO3 NAN, I like your house


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

ctgilles said:


> DUO3 NAN, I like your house


Thank you kindly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN, I like your house
> ...


The shell's OK, but I bet it has white leather sofas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > ctgilles said:
> ...


Your not far from wrong. 
They are leather. 
:wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah great house... you're R8 will match perfect with it ... ROFL
would advice you to clean up your garage before he arrives.. otherwise you want find you're aston martin back...
is it thrue that man who live alone are messy ? 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> yeah great house... you're R8 will match perfect with it ... ROFL
> would advice you to clean up your garage before he arrives.. otherwise you want find you're aston martin back...
> is it thrue that man who live alone are messy ? 8)


No. Is is true that you are a total bell end?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Rebel said:


> yeah great house... you're R8 will match perfect with it ... ROFL
> would advice you to clean up your garage before he arrives.. otherwise you want find you're aston martin back...
> is it thrue that man who live alone are messy ? 8)


Sorry Rebel, Just struggle with different languages, especially "village idiot".
So, what ever bollox you've just written is lost on me.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

DU03 NAN, do you also have an original GT40 parked in an underground car park?

You strike me as that kind of guy


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Graham Taylor had a point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Carlos said:


> DU03 NAN, do you also have an original GT40 parked in an underground car park?
> 
> You strike me as that kind of guy


I wish.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> DU03 NAN, do you also have an original GT40 parked in an underground car park?
> 
> You strike me as that kind of guy


Whatever happened to him? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > DU03 NAN, do you also have an original GT40 parked in an underground car park?
> ...


Who he?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


EDIT - it seems not. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Some dreamer (IIRC quite a long-standing member) who came on one day with grainy, phone-cam shots of a GT40, claiming to be the owner / buyer or whatever.

General opinion wavered a few times before finally the consensus was he was a lying tosser.

As far as I know, he never ventured onto the forum again, although I do believe some people kept in touch.

The real story was never, ever revealed, and is a mystery to this day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fuck me.

2 years ago!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=gt40


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh right, i guess my pics are kinda grainy, but then i never said i was lord fuckin snowdon.
Nah, no worries, Not my house, borrowed a neighbours to take the pics, not my cars, i do a lot of car renting kinda stuff, in fact, im replying via walk n web, not even got a laptop.
No worries fellas, back to cleaning my push bike, dreaming my days away.


----------

